# New Recording - Gumshoe



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Another new rcording, if anyone is interested. Loaded with tremolo. Make sure you wear your Fedora and "Give me your feedback, see!". Wish I knew someone who could play sax - it really needs a sax solo:

http://www.derekbarlas.com/sounds/Gumshoe.mp3


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I like it. It sounds like it came from either a western or an episode of "Peter Gunn". Kind of cool yet menacing at the same time.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Love it! Now I'm gassing for a tremolo.


----------

